# Magic Wands



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was assigned the task to make some magic wands for our upcoming Harry Potter themed birthday party. Good practice for beads and coves but I hope our RSVP list doesn't get much longer.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but should you give kids pointy sticks to play with?


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Great looking assortment there! Nice work!
Have a friend that sells similar at market booths.
Dave H


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*I think that HF has a special on Blue Magic Refills.*

I'm sure I have a 20% off coupon someplace. You will also get a better discount if you also get Grey Owl food at the same time.


Looks like you will be the supplier of fun for the party.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

My kid's friends are lucky to get a glow stick and some gummy worms! They must be standing in line to get an invitation to your kid's parties. Very cool.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!

Last year at the Marshfield Fair, a lady at the booth next to the turning club's asked if I could make a wand for her -- I'd never done one before, but it worked out okay. (I swapped it for a couple of catnip-stuffed woolly mouse for our cats to chase.)


----------

